# is media doing the right thing??



## cyber (Jan 8, 2009)

i read an article about a person JACOB(disabled-no legs) who has won the world wrestling championship.well i did not even read a small article anywhere else about hm all my life.whereas sania and others are being pampered by the media.what do u think???


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2009)

media = sh!t


----------



## confused!! (Jan 8, 2009)

Media only shows what most of the public want to see...sometimes we are also to be blamed


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 9, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Media only shows what most of the public want to see...sometimes we are also to be blamed


Exactly...Who wants to see the victory of a physically challenged wrestler when compared to s**y sania???? Society is more or less responsible for these kind of things....
And Of course, Media, to win their ends and fill their pockets, never hesitate to pamper those *scraps*!!!


----------



## chooza (Jan 9, 2009)

mmharshaa said:


> Exactly...Who wants to see the victory of a physically challenged wrestler when compared to s**y sania???? Society is more or less responsible for these kind of things....
> And Of course, Media, to win their ends and fill their pockets, never hesitate to pamper those *scraps*!!!


U r right Brother. Its us who want to see the celebs and do not pay attention else. U will also agree that on any sport channel, I dont know much, but I haven't seen the coverage of Olympics for Disables.


----------

